# progynova



## streets1 (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi there

I had a cancelled cycle back in july, had hysteroscopy on Tuesday and the consultant has put me straight onto a 6 week course of progynova 2mg 3 times a day to see if my lining responds.  I'm a little concerned that I used to suffer with migraines and was taken off the pill for that reason.  I'm also concerned about weight gain.  I know it should be the last thing on my list to be concerned about but I'm a fitness instructor, I gained prob 3-4lb on the last cycle and haven't got back down to pre treatment weight and now am likely to gain on these too.  Has anyone had these without any side effects?


----------



## Miss Sunshine22 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi Streets

Sorry about your cancelled cycle in July   

I've been on progynova 2mg x 3 times daily preparing for FET. I normally suffer from migraines (came off the pill for that reason too), but I actually didn't get any on progynova. I lost my appetite on it as food tasted really weird and/or bland, and I would feel really full after eating only a little bit - so no weight gain either. Tbh, I felt pretty horrible on the progynova (dizzy, brain fog, fatigue, memory problems etc), but these side effects did go after a couple of weeks when progesterone was added in. 

I think everyone is different and it's really hard to know how you'll respond. If you do suffer with side effects, be sure to tell your consultant and he/she might be able to give you something to counteract them. Best of luck


----------



## PurpleRabbit (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi Streets, 
I was on progynova for 10 weeks following a successful ICSI cycle I took it alongside crinone gel following ET until 12 weeks pregnant. I did have nausea (which I didn't have previously with just crinone gel) and bloating (much worse tan with just crinone) in the first couple of weeks but no migraines or weight gain. Nausea from pregnancy has greatly improved since stopping taking it so I think it may have contributed. 
I would not say it is a pleasant experience but probably no worse than the other cocktail of drugs you will end up taking through your treatment. I agree you should keep talking to your clinic as there are lots of options. 
Good Luck x


----------

